# 1989 25hp Johnson problems



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 26, 2011)

I offered to work on my buddies motor because it had not been ran in about 3 years.

To start off with, I put a gas/oil/seafoam mixture in the cylinders, hooked up the muffs, and the motor fired right up. Noticed right off the bat, that it didn't want to stay running. So I took the fuel pump apart and cleaned it. The gaskets and everything were still flexible and not brittle so I put it back together and started the motor up again...it wasn't pumping water.

So I pulled the lower unit off, and pulled the impeller out. It was cracked, dry rotted, and 1 of the fins was broke. So I ordered a replacement, put it in, put it all back together and hooked it up to the muffs. Started the motor back up, and it revved up to what seemed like 1/2 throttle and wouldn't idle back down. And it still wasn't pumping any water.


I'm assuming the revving up is because of some junk in the carb that has a jet stuck open???

As far as it not pumping water??? I cleaned out the tell tale hose, any idea what else it could be?


----------



## flatboat (Jul 26, 2011)

is it gettin water anywhere when runnin on cups ? might have to let it warm up a little ,might be stuck also be sure and check the pee hole with a piece of wire to see if it's clear , sometimes critters ,dirt daubers , like those holes


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 26, 2011)

I let it run for about 30sec-1min...then the block started gettin hot so i shut it off.


I cleaned out the pee hole. With a wire and then with air. The muffs are pushing water out the small overflow hold just above the inlet plates.


----------



## Whoopbass (Jul 26, 2011)

Sure doesn't sound like water is circulating. Did you forget to install the impeller key? The water tube might not be lined up properly with the pump housing. You better drop the LU again and double check your work.
Something went screwy with the carb install as well. A plugged jet is not going to cause the symptoms you described.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 26, 2011)

Whoop, I never touched the carb.

And I didn't forget the impeller key (I made sure that it was in there). I'll drop the LU and check my work again when I get home on thursday. 

thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 26, 2011)

> pulled the impeller out. It was cracked, dry rotted, and 1 of the fins was broke



Maybe a piece of impeller is stuck in the water passages.

When you have lower unit off hook a hose up to the water tube to see if you can get water to come out the pee tube.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmm never thought of that!


That's why I have you guys haha!


----------



## flatboat (Jul 26, 2011)

if that isn't it ..i hate to think it could be the t stat. if i remember right they are a pia to change on that motor


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have narrowed it down to the thermostat...I don't know what else it could be.

To begin with...I had the impeller turned the wrong way...got it fixed. Double checked all the passages with an air compressor. Blew air up the pickup tube and it came all the way out the pee hole. I blew out all the crevices around the water pump and got a little crud out. So I put the LU back together, started it up, let it run for about 30 seconds and still not peeing water. So I talked to my dad who is more mechanically inclined then me and said maybe I was not letting it run long enough...so I started it back up and let it run for about 1min, then the over heating alarm went off. So I shut the motor off.

According to a parts diagram, I have to take the whole back plate off to get to the thermostat. https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/JOHNSON/1989/J25ELCEB%201989/CYLINDER%20%26%20CRANKCASE/parts.html

I'm going to try to replace the thermostat on wednesday. If this does not work then I'm just going to give my buddy his boat back and say take it somewhere haha!


On a side not, i think I figured out the reason it was revving up so high...it has an electric primer and I guess I messed with the settings on it.


----------



## jasper60103 (Aug 9, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> I have narrowed it down to the thermostat...I don't know what else it could be.
> 
> To begin with...I had the impeller turned the wrong way...got it fixed. Double checked all the passages with an air compressor. Blew air up the pickup tube and it came all the way out the pee hole. I blew out all the crevices around the water pump and got a little crud out. So I put the LU back together, started it up, let it run for about 30 seconds and still not peeing water. So I talked to my dad who is more mechanically inclined then me and said maybe I was not letting it run long enough...*so I started it back up and let it run for about 1min*, then the over heating alarm went off. So I shut the motor off.
> 
> ...



Yea, it should pee right away. I have a '88 30 hp Johnson. 
I replaced the thermostat, head gasket and water pump kit on mine last summer.
Runs like a champ. Good luck. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STC7bgueu10


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2011)

The thermostat has absolutely nothing to do with the overboard indicator water stream. It can be completely stuck closed and the stream should be there.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 9, 2011)

So what else could it be Pappy? I order a new gasket and seal for the WP housing.

I know all the passages are open because the air goes all the way out the indicator.

I'm going to pull the LU back off tonight and shoot water through the tube and put the muffs on the LU while its off to see if water is even getting to the WP.


Anything else I should look for?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 9, 2011)

> To begin with...I had the impeller turned the wrong way...




Can't install backwards #-o


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 9, 2011)

I didn't have it backwards...When installing it I turned the prop counter clockwise so it had the blades cupped the wrong way.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pulled the lower unit off...squirted water up the tube and it came right out the pee hole.


Put the muffs on the lower unit...water came out the water pump. So for some reason its not pumping water up the tube. I double checked to make sure I had the right size impeller (it matches the old one). My next step is to replace the seal and gasket around the housing.

Any other ideas?


----------



## jasper60103 (Aug 9, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> Pulled the lower unit off...squirted water up the tube and it came right out the pee hole.
> 
> 
> Put the muffs on the lower unit...water came out the water pump. So for some reason its not pumping water up the tube. I double checked to make sure I had the right size impeller (it matches the old one). My next step is to replace the seal and gasket around the housing.
> ...



Misaligned water tube or pinched grommet?


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 11, 2011)

I checked all the grommets...they are good.

Still waiting on the seal and gasket to get here.

Got the carb taken off and cleaned all up, put the new kit in it, and got it back together. Waitin on the fuel pump kit to get here so I can do it too.


I guess if the seal and gasket doesn't work my next step will be to replace the plate and the housing.

Could it be because I'm only running it off the muffs. Should I take it to the lake and put it in the water?


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 11, 2011)

Just changed the water pump on my 1992 25 Evinrude. I still have the instructions if you need any guidance. If your like me, your prolly thinking you dont need any instructions, but there are some extra steps needed to create a proper seal within your housing that gave me some hiccups. I think that may be your problem(proper seal). If you can blow water up thought the pipe then the problem should be at the pump. Are you sure the copper tube is lining up with the correct hole? and that the rubber piece it slides down into isnt creating the stoppage? Use some soapy water or a little bit of grease and itll go smoother. 

I used some gasket maker/sealant to seal the gasket and the 6 screws. Also take out the metal cup inside the housing that you intall the impeller into to make sure the o-ring and housing are still in good condition(this was my problem). Mine was slightly melted around the o-ring behind the cup, and it was not allowing for a proper seal. 

From the outside of the impellor housing, and even upon pulling it apart, everything looked good on mine until I removed the metal cup. My impellor was new before I started(replaced it aroun xmas), but it still woundnt pump water. I bought the repair kit that includes the housing and it fixed the problem. You need a good seal to pump water. Kinda like drinking water thru a straw that has a hole in it, it aint gonna work.  

And if your wondering, I was fighting the same problem for damn near a month. After about the 15th time of taking my LU off, I finally figured it out.

Water pump kit is about $40. It was def worth it. When i replaced the impellor arounf xmas, it pumped pretty good, but now that Ive replaced everything, the stream is much stronger. 

Hope this helps. 
-Nate


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm...I think I checked that but I will double check it tomorrow. Thank you for the input!



Is there any way you can get the instructions to me?


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 12, 2011)

I can scan and email. Or i can post them on here as a reference


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 12, 2011)

Either one will work. My email is [email protected]


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 12, 2011)

So I took the housing apart again...and I believe that nathanielrthomas was correct. Behind the metal cup appears to have gotten hot and melted. I think this is causing water to just shoot up around the drive shaft instead of going up the water tube.


I just ordered a rebuild kit for it.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 12, 2011)

Good deal man, glad you found the problem. Thats crazy, yours looks almost identical to my old melted housing. Do you still want the instructions? If you ordered the water pump rebuild kit, instructions should come with it. 


On another note, this is somewhat of a tinboats milestone for me; after over 2 years and 685 posts, I finally made a post that is actually helpful. Glad its friday. Im gonna celebrate.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad you could help me 


Another thing I noticed...on the housing where the water tube goes in...there is a small hole that I noticed water was squirting out of it. Is this normal or this be causing problems too?


----------



## jasper60103 (Aug 12, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> I'm glad you could help me
> 
> 
> Another thing I noticed...on the housing where the water tube goes in...there is a small hole that I noticed water was squirting out of it. Is this normal or this be causing problems too?



The hole is to secure #70, water tube grommet. If the grommet is there, no water should leak out the hole.
Sounds like this part is missing?
Anyway, the kit will come with a new one. Good find. =D> 
https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1989&hp=25&model=J25ECEB&manufacturer=Johnson&section=Gearcase


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 12, 2011)

jasper, I know what you are talking about there. This hole is actually right below that. I will try to get a picture of it.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 16, 2011)

Got the new water pump kit in today. Got it all put back together late tonight so it will have to wait till the morning before I fire up the motor. I also picked up the dual sided muffs because I think the other muffs were just pushing water out the other side and not allowing it to get up into the pump.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 17, 2011)

did everything work out?


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sure did! It has a nice steady stream now.

Now I need to get the idle adjusted on it and get it out to the lake to give it a test run.

Thanks for everything fellas!


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 18, 2011)

baseball_guy_99 said:


> Sure did! It has a nice steady stream now.
> 
> Now I need to get the idle adjusted on it and get it out to the lake to give it a test run.
> 
> Thanks for everything fellas!



Dont know if you need it, but Pappy gave me some really good advice on the idle. Mine is running like a champ. Check out this thread.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=21439


----------

